# Saltwater Anglers League of Texas Trinity Bay



## MIKESALTTAILS (Jan 25, 2005)

*S.A.L.T. is a non profit organization*

* Of fishing families dedicated to*

* EDUCATION*

* CONSERVATION*

* AND FAMILY FISHING FUN*





* Family Membership*

* ( $30.00 Annually )*



*You Are Invited*



*If you are interested in Saltwater Fishing and Family Fun.Please join*

*us at our monthly meetings, held the 1st Thursday of each month 7:00pm at the Eddie V. Gray Wetland Center @ 1724 Market St. Baytown Texas come what you have been missing!!!!!*



*Some of our Activities include monthly "Fishing Funaments" Kids*

*Fishing derbies, Special* *Olympics, Annual Power Puff(fishing for the LADIES only) Funament. A Christmas Party for the family, and receive a monthly and news letter of up coming events.*

*Our biggest event, the Baytown Fish-N-Fest a nine day fishing Tournament*

*open to everyone.*



* If you would like to join the **S.A.L.T.** family of fishing fun. Fill out the*

*Information on the back and return to a member or mail to *

*S.A.L.T. - TRINITY BAY PO BOX 515 BAYTOWN TX 77522*

*Or visit* *our Web-Site @ www.saltclub.org*


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

What are the dates for the FishNFest this year?


----------



## mike1346 (Sep 1, 2004)

The date are October 7th -16th Captain Party Oct. 7 Witts Marine
Weigh in @ Reyolds Marine
Mike


----------

